
Startup gets funding to build a ‘Stripe’ for visual recognition AI - motasim
https://www.techinasia.com/gaze-gets-seed-money
======
motasim
Gaze, an AI startup operating in Singapore and Bangladesh, announced today
that it has raised US$830,000 in a seed round from US-based venture capital
firm Anchorless Bangladesh and an existing angel investor.

